# Accomodation in Dublin



## lena (Mar 5, 2006)

Want to go down to Dublin in May to do some shopping but with a little one, I think a day trip is out of the question as it would be a good 3.5 hour drive to Dublin from where we live and then you have to add on travel time back again.

Can anyone recommend anywhere to stay that we could do for a night with a baby in tow?  Doesnt have to be central Dublin.  Was looking at Shaw court apartments.


----------



## greygoose (May 5, 2004)

Hi there, why don't you try jury's in either christchurch or parnell street. it is cheap but nice and they'll sort you out with a cot.
failing that, there is the Mespill in D4, 
McEniff, grand canal hotel
Bewleys ballsbridge.


----------

